# Looking for Partner - must be FL State licensed roofer.



## metalman (Jul 25, 2011)

OK to delete this - no longer looking, thanx


----------



## metalman (Jul 25, 2011)

bump. and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't you think it's sort of risky looking for a business partner online?


----------

